# Resident Evil 4 - No Mouse Control?!



## kyle2020 (Aug 24, 2008)

I just bought resident evil 4 for the PC just as a time waster, and have come to realise that the game doesnt even let you use your mouse! how stupid is that?

Does anyone know of a fix for mouse control or anything? This is pathetic, im tempted to take it back.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Aug 24, 2008)

There's a mouse fix here: http://www.moddb.com/downloads/resident-evil-4-mouseaim-patch

But I never got it to work, still an awesome game though (especially if you have a gamepad )

EDIT: I would also try this: http://www.destructoid.com/resident-evil-4-pc-patch-makes-game-not-look-like-crap-31058.phtml Shame it's such a poor console port cos it's a great game.


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 24, 2008)

ill have to try them out, i cant play this game without my mouse. Cheers mate.


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 24, 2008)

i cant get that loader to work either. Damn it!


----------



## oli_ramsay (Aug 24, 2008)

I found that if you play using a gamepad then it's not so bad TBH.


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 24, 2008)

oli_ramsay said:


> I found that if you play using a gamepad then it's not so bad TBH.



me no have a gamepad


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 24, 2008)

oooh goody! found a hack to use a PS3 controller as a gamepad for the pc! mint! i can play test drive unlimited good aswell now!


----------



## kid41212003 (Aug 24, 2008)

I played through this game with keyboard.... lols
It was a pain :\


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 24, 2008)

kid41212003 said:


> I played through this game with keyboard.... lols
> It was a pain :\



i can only imagine =/


----------



## Lionheart (Aug 24, 2008)

with the keyboard, that must of sucked balls, RE4 on PC would be wierd to me, I enjoyed it on GC


----------



## oli_ramsay (Aug 24, 2008)

They have PS2 rip-off controllers for really cheap on ebay: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/USB-10-Key-PC...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

I got mine for a fiver and it's great for games like Grid, trackmaster, RE4 etc.


----------



## psyko12 (Aug 24, 2008)

In GCW there is a mouse aiming app there....


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 24, 2008)

well i purchased test drive unlimited and res 4, however the mouse thing wont work for res4 and my PS3 controller wont work on 64 bit 

What i might do is take res4 back, swap it for another game and buy a gamepad that will work on 64bit vista. any suggestions?


----------



## WarEagleAU (Aug 24, 2008)

that ps3 linuxtowin32 deal messed my system up bigtime. It shut down all of my ethernet, audio, etc drivers. Just be careful with it.


----------



## xu^ (Aug 24, 2008)

i use a Logitech rumblepad 2 cordless with np`s on Vista x64 ,id think a 360 pad would also work on x64 as well.


----------



## ShadowFold (Aug 24, 2008)

xubidoo said:


> i use a Logitech rumblepad 2 cordless with np`s on Vista x64 ,id think a 360 pad would also work on x64 as well.



It does. I have it ready for driving games


----------



## oli_ramsay (Aug 24, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> well i purchased test drive unlimited and res 4, however the mouse thing wont work for res4 and my PS3 controller wont work on 64 bit
> 
> What i might do is take res4 back, swap it for another game and buy a gamepad that will work on 64bit vista. any suggestions?



Yea, http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/USB-10-Key-PC...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

These are awesome and only £5, I'm using mine on Vista 64 bit and it works in all games I've tried.  Vibrates as well


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 24, 2008)

Anybody got one of those / a similiarly styled pad i can buy rather than using ebay?


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 24, 2008)

balls to it - im not buying a game pad, ima either take the games back or sell them on. Hit me up with a PM if youd like to buy either Resident Evil 4 or Testdrive Unlimited.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Aug 24, 2008)

i bought a windows xbox 360 controller andi've never been happier, it's wireless easy to install and when i want to play a 2 player game on the xbox360 i just unplug my controller and plug it into the xbox


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 24, 2008)

Id be able to do the same but i sold my xbox 360 a while back.


----------



## JC316 (Aug 24, 2008)

Heh, I won an Xbox 360 controller/PC adapter on microsoft live games. Works great for problems like this.


----------



## francis511 (Aug 24, 2008)

The mouse patch works if you can be bothered with it.


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 24, 2008)

francis511 said:


> The mouse patch works if you can be bothered with it.



i tried it and it wont work for me.


----------



## MadClown (Aug 24, 2008)

i played though RE4 with a 360 controller, worked alot better than the cube controller, shame this game was a sloppy port, it is a great game


----------



## steiner666 (Aug 28, 2008)

I beat this game on gc.  Then I checked out the horrible POS of a PC port and couldnt stand to play more than 10 minutes of it.  Then i beat the game again on Wii.  I can honestly say that beating it on the wii was the most fun by far.  And the 360 controller works perfectly on x64, I've beat Assassins Creed and DMC4 with it, and have put a good number of hours into Grid, everything played smooth as butter (?) the whole time with default controls.  By far the best PC gamepad i've ever used, so some rare kudos to microsoft for doin something perfect.


----------

